# Lines shooting across screen.



## chrisjm00

Just as the title says. I'm getting these lines that shoot across my screen during use. Sort of like screen tearing but not quite. They happen in any app, even in my settings. They are present for a fraction of a second and then disappear. Is there a kernel fix for this or is it a driver issue that needs to be addressed? Its starting to get really annoying.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fac7orx

yeah I had something similar happened to me. Check out this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30641-random-horizontal-lines/

If anyone has any more information about this issue please let us know.


----------



## remotecontrol

I've seen this also, not for a few days though, best way I can describe it is like a 1 pixel wide bolt of lightning shooting down the screen, barely even noticable, wonder if we should open a ticket?


----------



## CraigHwk

Maybe this is the issue some people are talking about when they have WiFi on. Does the issue go away when WiFi is off? Seems to be a growing number of people having this.


----------



## nhat

I've noticed it from time to time. I'm hoping it's not persistent but the chances of that aren't very good.


----------



## remotecontrol

nhat said:


> I've noticed it from time to time. I'm hoping it's not persistent but the chances of that aren't very good.


Which is why i'm thinking a support ticket might be the ticket (lol) so if the panel gets worse i'm covered down the line, but otherwise the unit works as advertised, and I really don't want to get into a rma loop. I should mention this is my second, the first one, from a b&m has panel defects that can't be ignored and is going back today. Seems like quite a number of these have problems, although there is no way for me to figure out percentages obviously.


----------



## dadsterflip

I only see mine when using tapatalk but thats it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stpark6985

I have also seen this, but I thought I was just seeing things. Anyone know if there is a fix for it?


----------



## thephased

stpark6985 said:


> I have also seen this, but I thought I was just seeing things. Anyone know if there is a fix for it?


Some have noted it only happens with certain kernels/roms. I have the issue with the stock rom. My N7 is neither rooted nor unlocked, but I'd be interested to see if the problem went away in other roms.


----------



## Don Serrot

I have had it, but only in apps, mostly Tapatalk. I'm hoping that it just has to do with some apps not being fully optimized for JB or something like that.


----------



## dadsterflip

Don Serrot said:


> I have had it, but only in apps, mostly Tapatalk. I'm hoping that it just has to do with some apps not being fully optimized for JB or something like that.


That's what I was thinking. Could be just the animation deal that were seeing .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thephased

I don't use tapatalk, but I only get the horizontal lines when listening to music, whether that's in Spotify or the native Google Music app.


----------



## djd338

I had flicker bad when I first unboxed. I'm rooted and kerneled now, and have zero problems. I've also heard changing dpi maybe an issue. Don't know, but now my screen is solid, so it does seem that software changes may help. I'm running EOS #11 cm10 rom & Trinity alpha16 kernel.


----------



## number5toad

just started noticing this today - only in Tapatalk, only when it's having trouble loading a page. stock ROM.


----------



## remotecontrol

Don Serrot said:


> I have had it, but only in apps, mostly Tapatalk. I'm hoping that it just has to do with some apps not being fully optimized for JB or something like that.


Hmm, it usually happens to me in chrome where I spend most of my n7 time, but have seen it elsewhere, haven't really noticed any common thread for it to appear-shoot through the screen. And honestly i've only noticed it like 5 or 6 times I think.


----------



## NatemZ

I haven't experienced this since changing to Trinity kernel.


----------



## thephased

I'm considering unlocking my original N7 and putting another rom/kernel on it to see if it fixes the screen tearing/horizontal line issue. The only thing holding me back is that I already finished the RMA process, with the exception of sending the original back and received a replacement N7 that has worse defects.

I could always just relock the bootloader and return to stock if I choose to send it back. Maybe it's still worth holding out for an OTA update that fixes this issue in the first place.

What do you guys think?


----------



## radzer0

It is Tapatalk doing it. It only does it when refreshing.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

I've only seen screen flickering on my replacement in Tapatalk and maybe once in Chrome. I think it's just how the IPS display deals with mostly white backgrounds.


----------



## kbluhm

number5toad said:


> just started noticing this today - only in Tapatalk, only when it's having trouble loading a page. stock ROM.


+1, same issue exactly... For a fraction of a second it seems an entire row of pixels goes dark... Only in Tapatalk... Not super often, only seen it 2-3 times, and not too worried till I see it in other apps, or outside of apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip

Replacement keeps doing this.. not often but often enough to notice..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slyferx

Hi everybody  i'm new here, and have this little issue too u.u



dadsterflip said:


> Replacement keeps doing this.. not often but often enough to notice..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


So the new one do this too?

I first notice that on tapatalk, but that put me on a paranoic state O_O watching the screen with eagle eyes, and i notice it on many apps, I've see also on the XDA/Engadget app (sometimes on random post the lines appear) i've notice that on ChatOn/dolphim/PlayStore too is soo fast, it must be a incompability issue, i think that, i read that on other post (screen refresh rate or redraw), I've never seen/detect it on anything else so i'm not worried about it (yet.. o_o).. i hope for an update or smthing for thats apps. So only few notice that?

It might be a software issue no? the ppl that change to trinity kernel still watching this?
My N7 is stock, just rooted, unlocked.

PD: Sry if i wrote something bad, google translate help me a bit.


----------

